# Wechsel von 1&1 zu KabelBW



## BL4CK_92 (3. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich möchte demnächst von 1&1 zu KabelBW wechseln. Hauptsächlich aufgrund der höheren Geschwindigkeit. Nun habe ich einige Fragen:

1) Darf ich die Fritz!Box von 1&1 nach Kündigung behalten?

2) Zurzeit steht der Router bei uns im Dachgeschoss. Muss der Router bei Kabel-DSL an der Kabelbuchse stehen?

3) Wir schaun über SAT Fernsehen. Muss ich für Kabel-DSL zusätzlich Kabelgebühren zahlen?

4) Gibt es Erfahrungen zu KabelBW? (Bitte ohne Groll wenn was schief lief, objektiv wäre ganz nett.) EDIT: Grade den Thread gefunden . 

5) Was haltet ihr generell von Kabel-DSL?

6) Ich geh über W-Lan ins Netz. Schafft meine Fritz!Box 7170 über WLan überhaupt ansatzweise 100Mbits?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Juni 2012)

Frage 1 und 3 beantworten dir die Provider. 

2: Ja. Den mitgelieferten KabelDSL-Router schließt du dann an die Fritzbox an. 
4: Ich denke, die sind durchwachsen. Aber generell sind die Kabelprovider ganz in Ordnung, würde ich sagen. 
5: Gut, da sehr schnell und billig. Der Support ist würde ich sagen: mittelmaß. 
6: Über WLAN 100MBit/s ? Nein. Ich meine, selbst mit WLAN N wird das schon sehr schwierig werden. 
Bist du dir sicher, dass du eine Fritzbox 7160 hast ? Im Netz hab ich auf den ersten Blick nichts zu der Box gefunden.


----------



## Jonny2268 (3. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.

Wollte von Hessen nach BW ziehen, des Jobs wegen.

Was ich da mit kabel gesehen habe, und 1&1 Kunde war, kann ich nur sagen, .........ALLES WIRD BESSER.

Deine Fritz!Box gibt es nicht. Kaufe von denen das Ding. Support ist wesentlich besser als 1&1. WLAN 100MBIT ist eine Ironie. Das gibt es vielleicht in 5 Jahren. nimm deine alte Fritz!Box als Repeater für WLAN.

Steck Dir bitte ein Kabel in deinen PC, denn nur so hast Du Fun.

Kablefernsehen mußt Du nicht buchen, weil Du Sat hast. Aber schau Dir deinen Vertrag an, nicht das da Kabel fürs Fernsehen drinsteht. Überprüfe es, Du hast Einspruchfristen.

Hoffe, ich konnte Dir helfen.

>MfG


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Juni 2012)

War ein schreibfehler, ist natürlich die 7170. 

Naja, kann nur über WLAN rein, da in dem Zimmer, in dem der PC steht leider kein LAN verlegt ist. Ich schwanke auch noch zwischen der 32Mbit und der 100Mbit.

DIe F!B kann 802.11g++ Standard, also theoretisch bis 125Mbits. Ich denke mal dass dann so 8-9MB Download drin sein dürfte, oder? Da ich dass Ding aber wahrscheinlich eh zurück schicke, ist jenes ja irrelevant.
Was könnte DL technisch möglich sein mit einem n-Wlan Gerät?


----------



## robbe (3. Juni 2012)

Unter sehr guten Bedingungen (Also Pc in direker Nähe des Routers) würd ich mal sagen um die 150Mbits. Kommt auch immer auf die Hardware an, W-lan N Gerät ist nicht gleich W-lan N Gerät. Die Geschwindigkeit sinkt dann natürlich rapide, je länger der Weg und je mehr Hindernisse im Weg sind.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Juni 2012)

Kommt für dich vielleicht auch DLAN/PowerLAN in Frage ?

Das kostet zwar etwas, aber da solltest du deine 100MBit/s nutzen können. 


--> http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b00365uxxk


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Juni 2012)

Das wäre tatsächlich eine Möglichkeit. Aber ich denke, 100MBits werde ich eh seltenst ausnutzen, deswegen reicht mir die 32er Flat. 4MB/s reichen für Steam, Origin, uTube und co. locker aus.
Dann muss ich auch die Hardware nicht unbedingt wechseln.

Muss mal nachfragen ob nicht doch LAN in meinem kleinen Räumchen liegt, bzw wie groß der Aufwand ist kurz eins durch die Wand zu verlegen, wurde glaube ich schon vorgebohrt.
Davon wird dann abhängig gemacht ob 32 oder 100.


----------



## K3n$! (3. Juni 2012)

Ein Kabel durch die Wand wäre natürlich die beste Lösung, 
wenn man es von der Performance Seite aus betrachtet. 

Wie groß ist denn der preisliche Unterschied zwischen 32MBit/s und 100MBit/s ?


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich ein Witz: 10!€
In der 100er ist aber dann noch inkl dass man in alle Handynetze für 9,9ct telefoniert. (kostet als Option 3,90€ im Monat). Desweiteren hab ich dann 2 statt 1 Telefonleitungen.


----------



## der_yappi (4. Juni 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Kommt für dich vielleicht auch DLAN/PowerLAN in Frage ?
> 
> Das kostet zwar etwas, aber da solltest du deine 100MBit/s nutzen können.
> 
> ...



Die Version (in Verbindung mit der 6360er FritzBox) ahb ich an meinem 32MBit KBW Anschluss
Läuft alles top


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo nochmal.
ich glaub ich bin bekloppt .
Das hier ist doch ein Kabelanschluss? Bin verwirrt weil darunter unser Satreciever dranhängt. (in der SAT Buchse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Timsu (4. Juni 2012)

Das angeschlossene ist Sat.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Juni 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das angeschlossene ist Sat.


 
Ja das weis ich, aber ist in der Buchse auchn Kabelanschluss integriert? Sieht imo zumindest so aus.


----------



## robbe (4. Juni 2012)

An irgendeiner Buchse müsste TV dran stehen, ich tippe mal auf oben rechts. Das sollte der Kabelanschluss sein. Kannst auch mal die Abdeckung abschrauben und schauen ob da nen Kabel rein geht.( Außer dem SAT Kabel)


----------



## BL4CK_92 (4. Juni 2012)

Nach dem Abschrauben und einem Telefonat stellt sich heraus, dass kein Kabelanschluss in unserem Haus vorliegt.

Damit ist der Wechsel wohl gestroben. Trotzdem Danke für die Mühe und Hilfe.


----------



## Timsu (4. Juni 2012)

Kabelanschluss sind die beiden anderen leeren Buchsen.


----------



## K3n$! (4. Juni 2012)

Schade 
Hast du mal nachgefragt, was es kosten würde, einen Anschluss legen zu lassen ?


----------

